# GBAtemp is now a 'Brave' content creator (brave-verified)



## Costello (May 22, 2021)

If you are using BRAVE as your browser, you will now find that GBAtemp has been registered as a content creator.  We are now officially "Brave-verified".

I hadn't heard about Brave until recently so I imagine a lot of people here haven't either.
If you're wondering what it is, check out their site: https://brave.com/


----------



## Jayro (May 22, 2021)

So what does "Brave-verified" mean? What does it do for the forums? I genuinely have no idea.


----------



## Pisti404 (May 22, 2021)

Jayro said:


> So what does "Brave-verified" mean? What does it do for the forums? I genuinely have no idea.


You could support GBATemp from Brave itself.

Here's how you can do it:
1. Download Brave and install it.
2. If you open it up for the first time, you will have a New Page. On it's side, there are cards for other services and Brave Rewards. Click on Brave Rewards and click "Start using Rewards".
3. Every once in a while, you will have ads. Sometimes, it gives around 0.005 BAT (Basic Attention Token, basically crypto).
4. Within the first week of the following month, it should give some tokens.

And if you want to support GBATemp, it is possible:
1. If you are on the site, click on the triangle button on the bar.
2. Click on "Send a tip". You can set it to monthly or a one-time.
3. Set it to 1, 5 or 10 (since it's crypto, the price is fluctuating) and send it.

I hope, my little tutorial and explanation clears up some things.


Spoiler



I think this is going to earn some money. It isn't going to be on the same level as Patreon, but as a secondary source of income.


----------



## Jayro (May 22, 2021)

Pisti404 said:


> You could support GBATemp from Brave itself.
> 
> Here's how you can do it:
> 1. Download Brave and install it.
> ...


Well that's pretty nifty.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 22, 2021)

I would donate but BAT has been going down


----------



## Chary (May 22, 2021)

I'll try it out! I use Brave on Android anyway, so if it's useful, then yay!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 22, 2021)

I suggested this like 2 months ago but you all said no
Lol
Now you added it
Am I really that hated here? 
I've used Brave for a long long time but I wanted to donate BAT here a long time ago but you all didn't want it until now?
You children confuse me


----------



## Costello (May 23, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I suggested this like 2 months ago but you all said no
> Lol
> Now you added it
> Am I really that hated here?
> ...


if the idea comes from you, it's a stupid idea
if the idea comes from my genius mind, it's brilliant

enough said!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 23, 2021)

Costello said:


> if the idea comes from you, it's a stupid idea
> if the idea comes from my genius mind, it's brilliant
> 
> enough said!


Makes sense


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 23, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I suggested this like 2 months ago but you all said no
> Lol
> Now you added it
> Am I really that hated here?
> ...


Brave of you to assume that we haven't already had this in the works for a while now


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 23, 2021)

porkiewpyne said:


> Brave of you to assume that we haven't already had this in the works for a while now


Costello said he just heard of it
Anyways if you did it earlier I could actually donate but its down 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This sounds like a stupid ad for BAT which is part of Brave browser - @linuxares


----------



## linuxares (May 23, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Costello said he just heard of it
> Anyways if you did it earlier I could actually donate but its down
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


what?
Ah yes, BAT. Silly cryptocurrency.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 23, 2021)

linuxares said:


> what?
> Ah yes, BAT. Silly cryptocurrency.


Yeah I was quoting the post you said on my blog.
Anyways you seem to love BAT


----------



## linuxares (May 23, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Yeah I was quoting the post you said on my blog.
> Anyways you seem to love BAT


Nope! It's a worthless crypto. I still don't trust Brave, something is a bit iffy with their money method.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 23, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Nope! It's a worthless crypto. I still don't trust Brave, something is a bit iffy with their money method.


Yeah, I'm just using Brave just incase it gets big

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Yeah, I'm just using Brave just incase it gets big


but it is kinda sketchy


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 23, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Costello said he just heard of it
> Anyways if you did it earlier I could actually donate but its down
> 
> [/USER]


Ahh yes. "Recently" the epitome of objective time measurement. 

Oh and "you all said no"? I guess you found out our little secret. All the modstaff are actually linuxares and his various alts.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 23, 2021)

porkiewpyne said:


> Ahh yes. "Recently" the epitome of objective time measurement.
> 
> Oh and "you all said no"? I guess you found out our little secret. All the modstaff are actually linuxares and his various alts.


----------



## Okami_kun (Jun 2, 2021)

Good for them... I mean us... I mean... you know what I mean!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Good for them.. I mean us... I mean.. You know what I mean!


----------

